# [Ayuda] Transmisor fm 4 watt



## joacoehu (Nov 3, 2009)

hola que tal.. me llamo joaquin y quisiera pedirles ayuda sobreel circuito fm 4watt con los transistores 2n2219... es el cirucio "silver"

les comento....

arme el circuito con los transistores 2n2222a porque no consegui los 2n2219... los transistores que tengo son metalicos. hice la bobina sobre la resistencia con 125 vueltas mas o menos. y le puse una fuente de 12v 1amper con un regulador que me esta entregando12.03 volt.

el tema es que no logro hacerlo funionar... ninguno de los trt toman temperatura.... estan a temperatura hambientelo que me hace dudar si estan funcionando o no.... no se si estoy fallando en el tema de calibrarlo o el circuito no anda...como podria saber si me esta entregando algo en la salida de la antena???? 

como podrai saber si los trt estan andando?? algun posible problema qeu se les ocurra???

desde ya gracias

estube probando on uns 2n2222 de plastico que tenia y me quema el trt de salida.... dos veces melohizo... se re calienta y se quema en menos de 10segundos... que puede ser???


----------



## electrodan (Nov 10, 2009)

No se que hiciste, pero si este es el circuito, ya creo que tenemos algo mal. En ese circuito no vi ninguna bobina grande (como la tuya de 125 vueltas).
Quizás me equivoco, porque apenas lo leí por arriba. Pero comprobá que eso esté bien.
También fijate que los terminales estén bien ubicados.
La potencia que puede disipar el 2n2222 es menor a la del 2n2219. Eso probablemente te dará problemas.
Hacé una o mas fotos y publicalas acá.


----------



## wialso (Nov 23, 2009)

Para saber si está funcionando, conectale una sonda de rf a la salida(donde se conecta la Antena).
Construcción de una sonda de rf aquí: http://www.picerno.com.ar/descargas/index.html


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 1, 2010)

acuerdate que la bobina es de 100 vueltas sobre una resistencia de 1 megaohm. habras puesto una de 15 ohm por equivocacion o una de 100k?


----------



## rudyloco (Jun 24, 2010)

hola probe el link de la sonda detectora de rf y esta obsoleto aca les dejo la actualizacion
http://www.albertopicerno.com/public/archivos/SONDA_RF.pdf


----------



## exetv (Jul 3, 2010)

hola amigos, cual silver armaste? podrias subir el esquema? te cuento que hice el silver de 4 w con 2 transistores 2n2219 y anda de maravillas facil de calibrar y anda de una, apenas tocas los trimmer arranca de una, la bobina tiene 5 vueltas y no esta hecha en una resistencia, en cambio el choque que esta en la base del segundo transistor si, es la que esta puesta a masa, si subes el esquema tal vez pueda ayudarte,saludos.


----------



## ivan berpo (May 10, 2011)

estimado amigo  aca  un tip que  te   puede  ayudar  : busca  el datra  sheet  del 2n 4427  en la  hoja  de  datos  estan los parametros   netos  del  componente  y  un  esquema   completo  para  tu transm,isor  intente  y  nos  diras .....
  ivan ..


----------



## javitoks (Sep 22, 2011)

Hola, me podrian decir que diametro es el alambre utilizado para envolver la resistencia de 1 MOhm del Choque RF?? Muchas gracias!


----------

